# Red head looking for coolest climate in cyprus



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi all,

as you can imagine, having red hair etc, im not great coping with hot climates, so looking for the areas of cyprus with the lowest overall temps year round.

i understand up in the mountains is best in summer, but difficult for daily tasks in the winter ?, also expensive ?

do coastal areas benefit from a constant refreshing breeze all summer, or just now and then ?

i fancy being near limmasol ( within 20 miles of it ), but should i look eleswhere to avoid the worst summer sun ?, western cyprus perhaps ?

cheers


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi,
We live in Fyti, a mountain village between Paphos and Polis. Temperatures up here tend to be a few degrees cooler than down on the coast where the “lowlanders” live but we do not have their humidity and the sacrifice of those few degrees is well worth it.
It takes me 20 mins to drive into Polis and 25 to Paphos if we need to go shopping. We buy local produce and find, in some cases that it’s cheaper than the supermarket. Rental properties in the village are, in my opinion, better insulated than down on the coast, they are also vastly cheaper, on the coast our villa would be around 900 euros per month, we pay half of that.
Village life is, obviously, a lot slower and we do not get invaded by tourists but, for us, that is just the way we like it. The local Cypriots have accepted and welcomed us, we are now part of their community. It is not to everyone’s taste so my advice would be to look around and test the water before you dive in. I’m always available if you need a guide around Fyti and surrounding area.

John


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is definitely cooler in the inland villages that on the coast in the summer. The downside is that is also much colder in the winter.
The inland villages are very friendly and welcoming to newcomers on the whole.
The West Coast has the best all year round climate with warmer winters and slightly cooler and less humid summers than the East Coast and Limassol.
If you look at villages midway between Paphos and Polis you get the best of both worlds with only 20 minutes or so drive to either coast. For decent shops Paphos is better than Polis, people we know who live in Polis tend to come down to Paphos at least once a month for a big shop.
Tsada is in a great location overlooking Paphos and is becoming popular with British expat who are looking to escape the humidity of the coast.

You ask whether coastal areas benefit from a cooling breeze, we live in village just outside Paphos and we find when we go into town or to the coast in the summer the temperatures are a few degrees higher than our village in the summer with much higher humidity. I would definitely not recommend the coastal areas for full time living.

Veronica


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks all for replys,

would inland village life require my learning greek ?
i know someone who has lived 8 years on the east cyprus coast and still speaks no greek at all !.

re the areas mentioned by john and veronica, whats the typical winter like ?, heavy snow ? unusable roads ? sub zero temps? need a 4x4 vehicle ?

soz for questions but im needing to go to cyprus within the next month or two. i may just leave my house here in the uk as is and rent in cyprus, or i may try to swap it for a property in cyprus. either way, im on a quite tight time schedule and cannot reccy cyprus beforehand.

i only really need a studio flat for myself and my small dog, but interested in a small house cos my relative who already lives in cyprus has many cats and a few dogs !.

cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Only the very highest areas, the Troodos mountains get very heavy snow. The area mentioned may get light smatterings of snow occasionally but nothing that stays.
No sub zero temps but close to zero sometimes. So no need for 4x4 if you don't want one but they are very useful here if you want to enjoy the island to its fullest. 
You would not find a studio flat in the countryside, in fact there are very, very few flats in any villages.
What you might find is a small village house to rent that might suit you.


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

It all depends on your budget, you can get a village house from 250 euro or a villa from 300-350 euro.
There is no requirement to speak Greek, we get by without it and most people understand us.
We had snow on New Year's Eve, by the 2nd it had gone and no need for a 4x4 the roads are mainly tarmac.


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Dippydog,
Driving through the next village to us, Lasa, I spotted a ground floor apartment for rent, I do not know any of the details but if you're at all interested I can make enquires for you. I must admit I find apartments in the villages very rare.

John


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks all for replys, soz for delay in getting back.

re john and the apartment in lasa, yes please, would be keen to know how much it is.

cheers


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Dippydog,
The apartments in Lasa, there are two, ground and first floor. The ground floor is exactly the same in size as the first floor but has all the outside space and a view that is to die for, it reaches all the way to Polis and the sea.
Both apartments are fully furnished with white leather furniture, includes white goods, both have open wood burning fires and both have two bedrooms. They are located 500m from the centre of Lasa and stand in their own ground.
Rent: Ground floor is 350 euros pm and deposit is 350 euros
First floor, is 250 euros pm and deposit is 250 euros.

Also to rent in Fyti ( 1k away) is a luxury villa with a private pool and 3 bedrooms for 450 euro pm, fully furnished with open fire and electric central heating; 450 euro pm.
I even asked a friend about his apartment in Prodromi; two bedrooms, shared pool, fully furnished with 50” wall mounted TV fully loaded with English channels, one balcony and one patio, on the ground floor, 320 euro pm.

Hope this info helps, I have the contact details of all the landlords and I can get them to you if you require them.

John


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks john, very much appreciated

the apartment in prodromi seems suited to me, also the one at 250 euro pcm.

can i be pm'd the landlord details, or am i too new a member of this board ?

cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Prodromi is close to the coast at an elevation of only 58metres above sea level.

Not at all what you were asking for.


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

John, I'd be interested in the villa in Fyti. Can you PM me? Thanks


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Dippydog and Cefalu,

Did either of you have any joy with the phone numbers I sent you?


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi all, thanks for info,

not been able to pm anyone back, i think i need 5 posts, so with this one i may be able to pm etc.

ive had a think and i do need to be nearer to limassol ( north of it so i can escape to the mountains in high summer ), rather than the upper north west of cyprus.
also considering south of limmasol, up to larnaca area.

cheers


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

dippydog said:


> Hi all, thanks for info,
> 
> not been able to pm anyone back, i think i need 5 posts, so with this one i may be able to pm etc.
> 
> ...


There is plenty of opportunity within 20km North of Limassol (Palodeia for example) without travelling further up the hills to Lania, for example, which is delightful in summer but perishing in winter. Just west of Limassol is Kolossi, on the coastal plains and therefore stifling in summer, but a mere 7km north into the hills is Souni/Zanadja, set in pine forest and noticeably cooler yet not too cold in winter and still within 20 km of Limassol and striking distance of Pahos and Pissouri tourist areas. You have been advised to initially short-term rent and tour the areas before you buy especially if you look for studio/apartments in the villages. Good luck!


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Very much like the suggestion about Souni/Zanadja, pine forest and cooler summer temps is just what im after, and without punishing winters too.
Actually, it sounds too good to be true, a hidden gem if you like.
will research the area, thanks for the suggestion.


----------

